# Riddle went to the e-vet tonight...



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

UGH

She got into the new wheat cat litter we are trying this morning, and was vomiting and having diarrhea. And by that I mean, my fiance came home to her in a crate covered in diarrhea, then he took her out and she had more. Her poor nose was red and raw from trying to push out of the crate. T_T She was pacing, whining, and farting a LOT. I left work immediately and came home, then took her to the e-vet. On the way to the car she vomited in the driveway, and her chicken breast she had NINE HOURS AGO was totally undigested. 

Vet didn't think x-rays showed a blockage, but since it's food-based litter she's not 100% sure. If she can keep food down tomorrow, no blockage. Probably it was just a bad reaction... She doesn't do well with grain and she's never really had wheat before, so it could be just a really bad reaction/allergy. She got sub-q fluids and some anti-diarrhea meds. I just... blaaaaah... I'm going to be freaking out until tomorrow when she has breakfast and doesn't puke. 

Thankfully our landlord said we could install a cat door to the utility room where the litter boxes are, so that's getting done tomorrow. Never want to deal with this again!

Of course this has to happen when we're trying to save for her elbow procedure. Because, you know, it's not like $300+ would be helpful to put towards that.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Try to not worry about her being blocked. Keep us posted and my fingers are crossed this is just a case of GI irritation!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

How scary for you. Hope everything's ok.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Poor baby, I hope he's ok and feels better


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

OH BOY that must of been just awful poor baby, I hope everything works out OK and she feels better soon, never would never wish for allergies (they suck) but in this case I hope so. please keep us posted.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope Riddle feels better today. That must have been so scary for you to have to go through.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cor, she must have eaten quite a bit! Poor thing, she must have had the tummy ache from hell. And poor you guys, having to clean up the mess. Hoping she's feeling a lot better today.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

hope she's doing better today!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

So we ended up at our normal vet this morning for more x-rays. I stayed up all night with Riddle making sure she didn't get into the cat boxes, and also so I could take her out in case she needed to vomit or have diarrhea. 

ALL I WANTED was to sleep for like an hour this morning, so I asked her dad to watch her... Seriously, I had just entered that hazy almost-asleep zone when I heard him scolding her, because he had let her GET INTO THE LITTER BOX AGAIN. 

We ended up doing x-rays instead of just making her vomit, since if there was only a tiny bit in her stomach it would probably just restart all the gastro issues to induce vomiting. Thankfully, there wasn't much in there, so she didn't have to vomit it up. 

My plan for today is to buy the cat door for the laundry room, and try to find a dog-proof litter box for the bedroom. How I will install a cat door on no sleep, I do not know, but we will find out!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Cat boxes are now DOG PROOF. The cat door is installed to the utility room, and the box in the bedroom I replaced with a top entry litter box. It's really high, and when I put treats in there Riddle could not get them even when climbing on top. 

HUGE weight off my shoulders!


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so happy that Riddle is feeling better. Glad shes interested in treats. 

God job on all the work you did to keep her safe from her vices. 

You have inspired me to make a dog proof litter box to keep my little“ kitty bon bon “lover safe also.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad Riddle's ok, a big worry off your mind. Well earned sleep now.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

And she pooped! Last night and this morning! So that is a huge relief. No blockage! YES! 

July, I bought one because I was so frazzled, but you can easily make a top-entry dog proof box. Just get a big Rubbermaid bin with a lid, and cut a hole in the lid so the kitties can get in.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So happy for the relief you must feel-- well done in the dog-proof changes you made. 

Okay, Riddle....no more dramas!


----------

